# finally got my wide out on 2011 f350 6.7



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

well after calling every dealer around i ended up getting refered to http://perkiomenperformance.com big thanks to Joe from J&R Landscaping 4 that. anyways after weeks of waiting for western to ship them and pushing 30 inchs with a loaner 8' pro plow i got my wide out put it on and now all i need is snow. 
























and hers a walk around  if ya guys want more pics or any questions just ask away


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

looks great! damn the beast drops hard


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Very Nice !!

Wide Out pretty cool too !


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow that thing drops like a guillotine  

There's an adjustment for that. Check your owners manual and it'll explain how to adjust your drop speed. It's very simple. Thumbs Up


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

on the left side of the cover there is a flat head screw just pop off the cover and turn it in a half turn that will slow it down if its still to fast turn it in a little more


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks nice...goodluck with it


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

OFF WITH YOUR HEAD!!!

The truck and plow are sick! Might need to adjust that drop speed though.

Very jealous of that setup, best of luck with it!


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks sweet, I like those plows. And truck!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks 4 the complements guys. I plan 2 tweak the drop speed , I took the pics after install and was just trying 2 get the air bled out and then I'm gonna give everything a good once over.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Great looking setup, good luck this winter.


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

nice looking truck


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Looks great all around, my dream truck/plow setup. 
Did you install the plow yourself? I've seen some new ones for sale online and they can ship direct to you but obviously you gotta set it up. Was the install hard at all or any real problems when installing it?
Just a few questions I guess if that is what you did. 
Love the LED's on the truck as well.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Really nice truck and plow! Almost too nice to plow with... 

What lights are those on your rear end? They put out very nicely.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looking good!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nice set-up...but that does drop to fast...where u at of? Im from edison...


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

I really like your strobes. Who makes the one in your third brake light and how is it switched? I would love to get that setup for mine.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

mklawnman;1179016 said:


> Looks great all around, my dream truck/plow setup.
> Did you install the plow yourself? I've seen some new ones for sale online and they can ship direct to you but obviously you gotta set it up. Was the install hard at all or any real problems when installing it?
> Just a few questions I guess if that is what you did.
> Love the LED's on the truck as well.


did the install of everything myself with the help of some buddys did the ultra mount set up with straight blade wireing a few weeks ago just incase we got snow and we did so i ran a buddys 8' pro for the storm. the truck side took 4 hr to install, on the 05 and newer truck you dont have to do any drilling. after the 25'' storm my wide out came in and i put the plow together and swaped to the wide out harnessthis took about 4 hrs. all this was taking my sweet a$$ time so i kno its right and i kno where everything is in the event of a problem i even went as far as putting all the plow wires in blue wire loom incase my dad has the truck and has a problem all i gotta say it follow the blue wires. the only hard part 4 me was just getting all the hoses and fitting in the right place it was pretty straight foward.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Pinky Demon;1179023 said:


> Really nice truck and plow! Almost too nice to plow with...
> 
> What lights are those on your rear end? They put out very nicely.


reverce lights are SoundOff 1400 Lumen 5 Inch LED Work Light the are pricey but i feel its better to be able to see then replace back bumpers.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

tls22;1179328 said:


> nice set-up...but that does drop to fast...where u at of? Im from edison...


im out of oldbridge iv seen you truck at Giuseppe's in hazlet in the summer time


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

RAM_ON97;1179342 said:


> I really like your strobes. Who makes the one in your third brake light and how is it switched? I would love to get that setup for mine.


3rd brake light strobes are Whelen Vertex Super-LED Hide-A-Way i took the bed lights out and put the stroes in. i plan to insatll http://vehiclelight.com/2545500.html in my bed for light as soon as i get some extra $$$. i also have 2 more Whelen Vertex Super-LED Hide-A-Ways comming for my reverse lights on the truck the running board light are Whelen LINZ6 Super-LED Lighthead. all the lights are wired to my factory upfitter switches


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

How was the service and price at Perkiomen, they are such a hole in the wall place, just curious if they have good prices


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

truck with the straight blade at start of the storm







as for to nice to plow with heres my 05 and new truck the 05 has 150000 miles on it and still is mint i wax my trucks 3 coats every 3 months and wash and maintain them, plowing pays 4 me to have a very nice truck.














the thing ya gotta remember is im from nj normally we dont get a lotta snow so not a lotta wear and tear on the truck and when we do get a lot of snow our pay rate is enough that beating up a new truck a little bit is not to big a deal


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

MatthewG;1179646 said:


> How was the service and price at Perkiomen, they are such a hole in the wall place, just curious if they have good prices


hands down the nicest people to talk to and deal with price was only beat buy www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com preseason deal but jim had sold out. if your in the market give them a call they are very nice people something i dont see often being from nj.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

fatheadon1;1179679 said:


> hands down the nicest people to talk to and deal with price was only beat buy www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com preseason deal but jim had sold out. if your in the market give them a call they are very nice people something i dont see often being from nj.


Did you have to pay tax, and I guess Im asking was the plow under 6 grand, QTE has then for 5700 plus shipping.

I am about 45 min from perkiomen

http://www.4qte.com/snow_plows_western_pricing.html

Truck and plow look great, Im sure you weren't too happy knowing you wouldn't have the wideout for the big storm.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

MatthewG;1179701 said:


> Did you have to pay tax, and I guess Im asking was the plow under 6 grand, QTE has then for 5700 plus shipping.
> 
> I am about 45 min from perkiomen
> 
> ...


i sent you a pm on the price as for the plow my dad gets to drive my truck so its not big deal to me he already took the remote for the wide out and hid it so i cant play with it :realmad: so not a big deal about not havin it i drive a 08 550 diesel with a 9' proplus here a short video   i still get to have my fun


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

fatheadon1;1179620 said:


> im out of oldbridge iv seen you truck at Giuseppe's in hazlet in the summer time


nice...say hello next time That pictures of ur truck at the start of the storm is sweet


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

fatheadon1;1179631 said:


> 3rd brake light strobes are Whelen Vertex Super-LED Hide-A-Way i took the bed lights out and put the stroes in. i plan to insatll http://vehiclelight.com/2545500.html in my bed for light as soon as i get some extra $$$. i also have 2 more Whelen Vertex Super-LED Hide-A-Ways comming for my reverse lights on the truck the running board light are Whelen LINZ6 Super-LED Lighthead. all the lights are wired to my factory upfitter switches


Were these easy to install? Do you have to wire a ballest for the third brake light?


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

tls22;1179833 said:


> nice...say hello next time That pictures of ur truck at the start of the storm is sweet


will do buddy.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

RAM_ON97;1179843 said:


> Were these easy to install? Do you have to wire a ballest for the third brake light?


they are a 4 wire self contained they each have a small box on each wire thats it you put power,ground,sync and one for pattern changes. very easy to install clean low amp draw makes them well worth the 70 bucks each in my book


----------

